# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  4 Meter (13-foot) Humanoid Robot, Hajime Research Institute, Ltd., Osaka, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Hajime Research Institute, Ltd.

Website - 4mrobot.com

Home page - hajimerobot.co.jp/en/4mrobot.html

facebook.com/4mrobot

----------


## Airicist

4m Humanoid Robot 

Uploaded on Oct 3, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Bending and Stretching Test of One Leg of the Giant Humanoid Robot 

 Uploaded on Dec 30, 2011




> We tested bending and stretching of one leg of the giant humanoid robot.

----------


## Airicist

Assembly of 4 meter humanoid robot (13 foot humanoid robot) 

 Published on Oct 3, 2012




> In 2010, we started a project to develop a four meter (13-foot) humanoid robot with a built cockpit. The giant robot is the largest humanoid robot in the world and has ability to do biped walking. This video shows the assembly of the waist and the leg of the robot.

----------


## Airicist

Giant humanoid robot walk (HAJIME ROBOT 43) 

 Published on Oct 3, 2012




> We started a project to develop a 13-foot humanoid robot with a built cockpit. The giant robot is the largest humanoid robot in the world and has ability to do biped walking. The pilot can get on the cockpit of the robot waist. We succeeded static walk of the robot. We are looking for sponsors for our project.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 24, 2013

----------


## Airicist

13 foot humanoid robot walk (hajime robot 43) 

 Published on Sep 6, 2014




> Our four meter humanoid robot project has been developing a big humanoid robot. I get into the cockpit of the robot body and operate the robot.

----------


## Airicist

Moving test of the arms of a humanoid robot

Published on Apr 18, 2016




> I am boarding on the humanoid robot and doing the moving test of the arms of a humanoid robot. The humanoid robot is HJM43 whose height is 13 feet.

----------


## Airicist

Grab test of the hand of a humanoid robot

Published on Apr 18, 2016




> I board on the robot and grab the mug with hand of the robot. There are three cameras which are on the head and the both shoulders of the robot. I can monitor the outside of the robot from the cockpit and operate the arms and the hands of the robot.

----------


## Airicist

Balance tuning test of a 13-foot humanoid robot

Published on Apr 28, 2016




> We are tuning the parameters to keep right and left balance of the humanoid robot. It is not good now.

----------


## Airicist

Tuning of the walking of a huge humanoid robot

Published on Jun 7, 2016




> We are tuning the parameters to improve walk speed of our 13-foot humanoid robot.

----------


## Airicist

The appearance of the 13-foot Humanoid Robot

Published on Jun 20, 2016




> This video shows the appearance of the 13-foot Humanoid Robot HJM-43. We have been developing the robot HJM-43 since 2010.

----------


## Airicist

Dynamic walking test of the 13-foot Humanoid Robot

Published on Jun 26, 2016




> This video shows dynamic walking test to improve walking speed.

----------


## Airicist

Walk forward of a giant humanoid robot

Published on Sep 9, 2016




> This video shows walking forward of a 13-foot humanoid robot. The robot walks with balance by gyroscope feedback control. This robot has a cockpit in the body. This walking test was operated outside the robot.

----------


## Airicist

Four meter robot project

Published on Sep 23, 2016




> This video shows member's introduction of our four meter robot project.
> The robot project started in Osaka, Japan in 2005. 
> We developed one meter humanoid robot in 2007. 
> We developed two meter humanoid robot in 2009. 
> We have developed four meter biped humanoid robot from 2010 to 2016.

----------


## Airicist

Japan: Giant robot inspired by Gundam anime series built in Osaka

Published on Oct 21, 2016




> Engineers in Osaka developed one of the largest operational humanoids in the world after being inspired by the giant robot from Japanese anime series 'Gundam' on Friday.
> 
> Footage from Osaka shows a behemoth that is 4 meters tall (13 feet), weighs 300 kilograms (661 pounds), and is now on sale. One of the machines costs up to 100 million yen (€ 885,759) to assemble.
> 
> In 2010, Hajime Sakamoto started a project to develop the 13-foot humanoid robot with a built-in cockpit, inspired by the Japanese robot anime, 'Gundam.'

----------


## Airicist

Covering the fingers of a big robot

Published on Jun 30, 2017




> This video shows that I cover the fingers of the big humanoid robot using stretch cloths. I chose a material that does not hinder the movement of the fingers.

----------


## Airicist

Biped walk test of a big robot - Knee extension of the support leg

Published on Aug 16, 2017




> This video shows a walking test of a big humanoid robot. We are adjusting the walking program to improve more walking stability. This time, we changed the parameter of the knee extension of the support leg during lifting the other leg.

----------


## Airicist

Walking of a four meter humanoid robot

Published on Oct 28, 2017




> This video shows biped walking of a four meter humanoid robot. The robot do stepping, forward walking, backward walking, and side stepping. The robot moves the center of gravity to keep balance, and walks on two feet.

----------

